
Game of Thrones cinematographer: it’s not me, it’s your TV settings - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/4/30/18524679/game-of-thrones-battle-of-winterfell-too-dark-fabian-wagner-response-cinematographer
======
morkfromork
Same kind of artistes think light gray text on a white background is easier to
read. Make things unusable for "artistic" reasons.

------
kstenerud
In other words, "You're holding it wrong."

